# enable my hidden folder and files option



## thecreativeboy (Jun 28, 2007)

hi friends,
        one day i enable my 
DO NOT SHOW HIDDEN FOLDERS AND FILES.
   after some time i want to enable it.but i didnt make it.when i click the view and ENABLE the
    SHOE HIDDEN AND FOLDERS.when i come to ordinary window it didnt show my files.when i am click the view button the box is enable in 
    DO NOT SHOW HIDDEN FOLDERS AND FILES.
WAT CAN I DO.due to this i have lost 4GB space in my hard disk.


----------



## anandk (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry i shall be grateful it u restate the problem.
cant 'show" hidden folders?
hidden folders yab missing?
too much disk space lost?


----------



## masterasmit (Jun 28, 2007)

well buddy then in this case its sure that ur computer is virus infected.now a dayz some of my frnds r facing the same prob.check out that drives r nt opening on double click and autoplay option is there on drives.........

so run a antivirus/anti trojan s/w,clean them.
hidden files: can u remember wats there in ur hidden file?
okey......use advance search option with hidden files.manually uncheck the hide option from their properties.......


----------



## ravi kumar srivastava (Apr 17, 2008)

hi i am ravi kumar srivastava 
i am very upset for my pc it has many probulam
one day i enable my 
DO NOT SHOW HIDDEN FOLDERS AND FILES.
after some time i want to enable it.but i didnt make it.when i click the view and ENABLE the
SHOE HIDDEN AND FOLDERS.when i come to ordinary window it didnt show my files.when i am click the view button the box is enable in 
DO NOT SHOW HIDDEN FOLDERS AND FILES.
WAT CAN I DO.due to this i have lost 4GB space in my hard disk.[/quote]


----------



## trublu (Apr 17, 2008)

Try this


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 17, 2008)

ravi kumar srivastava said:


> hi i am ravi kumar srivastava
> i am very upset for my pc it has many probulam
> one day i enable my
> DO NOT SHOW HIDDEN FOLDERS AND FILES.
> ...


[/quote]
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61413
Point No. 23


----------



## aadipa (Apr 17, 2008)

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"Hidden"=dword:00000001
"SuperHidden"=dword:00000001
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden]
"Text"="@shell32.dll,-30499"
"Type"="group"
"Bitmap"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,\
  00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,53,00,\
  48,00,45,00,4c,00,4c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,34,00,00,\
  00
"HelpID"="shell.hlp#51131"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\NOHIDDEN]
"RegPath"="Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\Advanced"
"Text"="@shell32.dll,-30501"
"Type"="radio"
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000002
"ValueName"="Hidden"
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000002
"HKeyRoot"=dword:80000001
"HelpID"="shell.hlp#51104"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\SHOWALL]
"RegPath"="Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\Advanced"
"Text"="@shell32.dll,-30500"
"Type"="radio"
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000001
"ValueName"="Hidden"
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000002
"HKeyRoot"=dword:80000001
"HelpID"="shell.hlp#51105"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\SuperHidden]
"Type"="checkbox"
"Text"="@shell32.dll,-30508"
"WarningIfNotDefault"="@shell32.dll,-28964"
"HKeyRoot"=dword:80000001
"RegPath"="Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\Advanced"
"ValueName"="ShowSuperHidden"
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000000
"UncheckedValue"=dword:00000001
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000000
"HelpID"="shell.hlp#51103"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\SuperHidden\Policy]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\SuperHidden\Policy\DontShowSuperHidden]
@=""
```
 
Save this as file with reg extension. Right click and select merge. Restart your PC.


----------



## sumeet singh (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have the same problem. Where cant view my hidden files. I tried to edit registry.. i.e. changed the value of "Hidden" from 2 to 1. No joy... its changing back to value 2 again and again... 
Scanned the computer for viruses.. nothing..

Will repairing windows help??

Please suggest...

Thanks.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 18, 2008)

sumeet singh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the same problem. Where cant view my hidden files. I tried to edit registry.. i.e. changed the value of "Hidden" from 2 to 1. No joy... its changing back to value 2 again and again...
> Scanned the computer for viruses.. nothing..
> ...


turn off system restore, and than do the required registry edit.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

Same prob with me here.Have already switched off system restore.Any suggestions?


----------



## marshalll (May 12, 2008)

thecreativeboy said:


> hi friends,
> one day i enable my
> DO NOT SHOW HIDDEN FOLDERS AND FILES.
> after some time i want to enable it.but i didnt make it.when i click the view and ENABLE the
> ...


 


to get the files ... simply tpe the complete path of the hidden folder .


----------

